# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  CPC Nouvelle formule!

## Zega

Quewaa? Il est où le topic sur la nouvelle formule?

Feuilleté il a quelques minutes, à première vue, c'est excellent! Très quali, effectivement plus aéré, une belle place aux images, c'est clair, beau et concis!

Bravo!

Par contre la couverture rigide, ça rigole pas! Quelques grammages en trop à mon goût pour être honnête, mais c'est sûr que ça donne au magazine un bel aspect!

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est clair que ça fait un choc à l'ouverture de l'emballage  ::o: .

----------


## MeL

A plus le bandeau au-dessus des news !!!  ::'(:   :Cell: 
Je suis tristesse inconsolable.

----------


## Marmottas

> A plus le bandeau au-dessus des news !!!  
> Je suis tristesse inconsolable.


On fait un club ?

À défaut d'une _class action_  ::P: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/13...1#post13423444

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Je l'ai reçu et feuileté aujourd'hui.

Donc :
- la couverture est hyper classe, et en plus rigide, vraiment ça fait super bien ! Excellent point !
- les textes sont plus aérés, mais je trouve parfois un peu trop, ça fait sensation qu'il y a moins à lire.
- Les screen me semblent moins nombreux, mais plus gros. Notamment les images en pleines pages (sur le premier test par exemple), je trouve ça un poil too much.
- les rubriques sont là, cohérentes et toujours nombreuses. Très bien.

Bref, le contenu est toujours là, la couverture super classe, mais la maquette générale me fait penser au Joystick des années 2005-2006. Je sais pas comment vous le prendrez, mais voilà, ça m'y fait vachement penser.

En tous les cas sur le contenu, c'est toujours bon (j'avais peur qu'il soit réduit).

----------


## Marmottas

Le " nous faire contrôler un seul personnage à la foi " sur le rétro de Lost vikings : j'ai cru à un jeu de mots mais en fait non... (On ne se relit plus ?  ::P: )

----------


## Zega

> la maquette générale me fait penser au Joystick des années 2005-2006. Je sais pas comment vous le prendrez, mais voilà, ça m'y fait vachement penser.


C'est pas faux, perso ça me va bien. D'ailleurs c'est aussi assez dans l'esprit JV le mag je trouve.

----------


## Gzu

Je suis assez déçu de cette nouvelle formule, maintenant je n'ai plus le coeur de plier mon magazine en 2 pour le faire tenir dans le porte revue des chiottes, de peur de l'abimer. Comment je fais pour marquer ma page maintenant ?!! Je me désabonne de ce pas, de toute façon je suis amené à le reprendre systématiquement depuis l'édito donc...  ::trollface::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je suis assez déçu de cette nouvelle formule, maintenant je n'ai plus le coeur de plier mon magazine en 2 pour le faire tenir dans le porte revue des chiottes, de peur de l'abimer. Comment je fais pour marquer ma page maintenant ?!! Je me désabonne de ce pas, de toute façon je suis amené à le reprendre systématiquement depuis l'édito donc...


Pareil  ::P: 

LE nouveau format est classieux, rien à redire Mr Chat & Co ont vraiment bien bossés...

Mais du coup le format fait trop "pro", j'ai l'impression de tenir un magazin JV standard comme on voit dans les rayons, je trouve qu'on perd un peu le côté "marginal" (ou fanzine, comme dirait Mr de Fondaumièretruc). D'un côté l'évolution est logique (on part du petit journal indé qui grossit avec les années), de l'autre ça lui fait un peu de charme en moins.
En sus, ne pas pouvoir le rouler ou plier sans l'abîmer me prive d'une arme contondante pourtant fort adaptée quand il s'agit de faire dégager les guêpes, témoins de Jehovah et autres nuisibles approchant mon domicile.
Pour enfoncer le clou, je lis souvent le mag' quand je sors fumer une clope. Debout. Et c'est moins pratique avec un mag plus lourd qui ne se plie pas.

Du coup je vais être obligé d'acheter une tapette à mouches et une chaise. J'envoie la facture à la rédac', si ça ne vous dérange pas.

----------


## Zega

::P: 

Tu perds la machine à guêpe mais tu gagnes un super outil pour attiser ton barbecue, et te ventiler pendant la prochaine canicule!

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Autre truc que j'ai vu hier soir : à force de le tenir pour le lire, les coins m'ont fait mal aux paumes parce qu'ils sont durs...

Du coup je trouve peut-être la couv' un poil trop rigide en fait  ::):

----------


## Vindicares

Ils ont voulu retrouver le côte Joystick de l'époque je pense.

----------


## Fabiolo

Y a quant même un truc que je comprends pas avec la nouvelle formule.

J'ai les deux derniers numéros à côté, le 419 et le 418.  Le 419 est tout beau, les pages et la couv plus épaisses, il a autant de pages que le 418 et pourtant il parait plus léger: magie? vaudou?

Sinon j'adore la nouvelle formule, il y a juste un petit truc que je trouve un peu dommage au niveau de la maquette, c'est quelques grands espaces vides, par ex p16, 26,64. Est-ce voulu par volonté d'aération ou c'est juste la maquette qui se cherche un peu encore?

Sinon super taf  ::):

----------


## Lowren

Pour les blagues manquantes et le côté trop lisse, j'ose croire que c'est une histoire de maquette qui se cherche et à cause du rush du moment. À voir dans plusieurs numéros.

J'aimais aussi plier mon canard sur la tranche, pour regarder une page à la fois, je trouve aussi la couv un poil trop rigide mais c'est peut-être une habitude à prendre.
Pour le reste, c'est top  :;):

----------


## Legnou

Salut la rédac, joli mag, mais j'ai toutefois quelques remarques.

1) Je le trouve un poil trop rigide. 
2) Y'a plus les idioties au dessus des news ce canard est un scandale.
3) Dans les test genre celui de RE,( franchises issue des consoles) serait-il possible de préciser si le jeu est jouable au clavier-souris ou si le portage a été effectué à la truelle et que c'est PAD obligatoire sous peine de se fouler les deux pouces en 30s. vu que vous avez dégagé ls DRM et les configs recommandés vous devriez avoir un chouille de place pour ça s'il vous plait.

Sinon gloire à canard PC et longue vie à son équipe et à son Président Dictateur généreux le grand Ivan le Rouge..euh le Fou pardon .

----------


## JeRe

Je venais dire que je trouvais le dernier numéro assez joli mais comme les copains au dessus peut être un poil trop rigide moi qui aimait bien plier mon canard pour le lire. Mais bon c'est pas la fin du monde. Ce qui fait drôle par contre c'est la tranche un poil plus grande que les autres numéros ( oui j'aime voir le dessin de Couly apparaître de mois en mois) mais bon c'est juste du chipotage. longue vie à Canard PC !

----------


## Haraban

Perso je suis vraiment ravi de cette nouvelle formule. je n'étais pas bien fan de l'ancienne et celle-ci me plaît beaucoup plus. Je ne lui trouve qu'un sel défaut : Les ruptures de colonnes en plein milieu d'une phrase dans les tests pour coller des citations me hérissent le poil. A chaque fois c'est comme si je ratais une respiration  ::P:  .

Pour le reste bravo, j'adore vraiment ce nouveau format.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah moi c'est un peu la même chose, mais plutôt sur les grosses ruptures d'articles (ici Flight Simulator) où l'on te colle deux pages d'annexes au milieu du dossier. J'ai rien contre les petits encadrés informatifs insérés dans une page, mais quand il s'agt de pages complètes comme celles-ci je m'interroge sur la pertinence de les coller en plein milieu et non à la fin.
Bon c'est pas propre à CPC. Mais quand même. Pourquoi ? Qui trouve agréable l'idée de faire sauter deux pages pour la poursuite de l'article avant de "forcer" à revenir en arrière lire les annexes ? Ou de forcer une pause en milieu de paragraphe pour enchaîner sur les annexes avant de reprendre à la partie coupée ? Quel est ce monde de folie dans lequel nous vivons ?

----------


## Jul Marston

Pour ce qui est de renouveler l'abonnement au papier lors de la prochaine échéance (avril 2022 en ce qui me concerne), j'espère qu'on pourra enfin choisir de s'abonner pour l'offre papier ET RIEN D'AUTRE vu que je m'en bats de votre site 

Donc bref, faites une offre papier qui coûte une offre "papier + numérique" - l'offre "numérique seule"
(car curieusement, en plus d'augmenter de 4 euros, c'est de pire en pire votre arnaque : 62 euros l'offre papier + site contre 45 euros l'offre numérique seule... soit je suis con en soustraction, soit j'en conclus que vous estimez le papier à 17 euros par an... comme je suis compréhensif envers les grippe-sous, poussons jusqu'à 31 euros l'abo annuel, si c'est le prix à payer pour ne pas lire un énième "Le coin du jeu" qui pleurniche sur la crise de la presse)

Parce que bon, promettre de faire plus de twitch -lors desquels vous demandez de l'argent- lors d'un ulule -où vous demandez de l'argent...

À défaut de vous respecter, respectez au moins ceux qui vous lisent
Soyez vénaux, ce n'est pas le souci, mais permettez au moins aux lecteurs moins riches que les autres d'avoir accès au magazine sans payer votre site, merci

Ou faites des offres pour les gens qui ne sont pas tous économiquement des premiers de cordée (je vous file mes papiers de la CAF sans souci, je n'ai rien à cacher ; j'anticipe le potentiel futur "sous prétexte d'un justificatif")

----------


## gros_bidule

Je vais peut être dire une bêtise, mais le Ulule ce n'est pas un financement, c'est une promo (dans les -20%) pour s'abonner à moins cher, et à l'occasion du lancement de la beta, c'tout.
Ca ne finance pas le site ou le mag, ni les streams. De plus, concernant les streams, tu peux toujours les voir en différé sur YT, gratuitement et sans pub.
S'il y a augmentation du prix du mag (je n'ai pas les prix en tête), j'imagine que cela vient de la qualité supérieure du papier, de la reliure, etc. Bref, un mag moins torchon, plus classe. Aucunement des streams ou de quoi que ce soit d'autre.
Si CPC s'est mis à promettre "plus" c'est, de ma compréhension uniquement, parce qu'ils sont confiants dans l'avenir (ou ils le préparent au mieux), et j'imagine qu'il doit bien y avoir une hausse du nombre d'abonnés derrière. Bref, la CPC Corp grandit.

----------


## Narm

> A plus le bandeau au-dessus des news !!!  
> Je suis tristesse inconsolable.


 ::rolleyes::  Je pensais que c'était un problème d'impression sur mon exemplaire  ::cry::

----------


## Zega

> Soyez vénaux, ce n'est pas le souci, mais permettez au moins aux lecteurs moins riches que les autres d'avoir accès au magazine sans payer votre site, merci


Je suis pas sûr d'avoir compris toute la démonstration, mais pour les lecteurs moins riche tu as justement l'offre numérique. Après que l'offre papier coute plus cher ça me parait normal puisque la différence entre les deux c'est le papier en plus (facile  ::P: ) et l'envoie.

----------


## gros_bidule

Vala, puis CPC n'est pas hors de prix non plus (pour un mag qui n'a pas 3000 pubs, et aucun article "sponsorisé"). Une société ne peut pas baisser un prix indéfiniment, même si hélas cela peut exclure des lecteurs.

Une autre façon d'aborder la chose serait de militer pour que la presse de JV telle que CPC, qui a des locaux et de vrais journalistes salariés, ait accès aux mêmes aides à la presse que des magazines type Femme Actuelle (ce n'est peut être pas le bon mag que je cite, je sais plus, mais en gros des mags "_grand public_ écrits à 100% par des pigistes ou avec juste un unique employé, ont eux des aides de l'état; cherche l'erreur). Là, peut être que CPC pourrait agir ensuite pour réduire encore plus le prix pour les plus petits revenus.

Je me pose aussi la question : des sites type NextInpact proposent un abo à prix réduit pour les plus faibles revenus, sous réserve de justificatif. Vous sauriez si c'est parce qu'il y a une aide derrière ? Ou bien est-ce juste parce que ce sont des sites, donc y'a pas le soucis de réduire ses marges à zéro, voir de perdre de l'argent.

----------


## Aigle4

Vraiment décu pour ma part.
La vague impression qu'il y a moins de contenu. 
Un peu comme les Joystick de l'epoque...
Je ne suis pas sur d'acheter les prochains.

----------


## Jaycie

> Je l'ai reçu et feuileté aujourd'hui.
> 
> Donc :
> - la couverture est hyper classe, et en plus rigide, vraiment ça fait super bien ! Excellent point !
> - les textes sont plus aérés, mais je trouve parfois un peu trop, ça fait sensation qu'il y a moins à lire.
> - Les screen me semblent moins nombreux, mais plus gros. Notamment les images en pleines pages (sur le premier test par exemple), je trouve ça un poil too much.
> - les rubriques sont là, cohérentes et toujours nombreuses. Très bien.
> 
> Bref, le contenu est toujours là, la couverture super classe, mais la maquette générale me fait penser au Joystick des années 2005-2006. Je sais pas comment vous le prendrez, mais voilà, ça m'y fait vachement penser.
> ...


La maquette date d'avant 2005-2006, et y'a de très chouette couv à l'époque aussi  ::P:  https://www.abandonware-magazines.or...730&images=oui

----------


## La Marmotta

> La vague impression qu'il y a moins de contenu.


Le quantité de contenu est pourtant toujours la même.

Pour ma part je suis entièrement satisfait de cette nouvelle formule, que je considère comme l'une des meilleures de l'histoire du magazine. J'adore la couverture rigide, très classe et agréable au toucher, et comme j'ai toujours trimballé Canard PC partout dans mon sac, il s'abimera beaucoup moins maintenant. Alors oui je n'ose plus replier le magazine en deux quand je le lis (ou pour certains le rouler et se le carrer dans...la poche de veste) mais la sensation en main est agréable. 
Mais ce que j'apprécie particulièrement c'est le style plus aéré, plus classe de l'ensemble. C'est élégant, ç'est reposant, ça donne envie de parcourir et de s'attarder sur les screenshots. La DA doit pas mal m'influencer inconsciemment, le ressenti me fait penser à un condensé de tous les vieux magazine que j'aimais : Joystick, Joypad, IG mag, Background, Gameplay RPG...C'est purement subjectif et sûrement faux mais le feeling est bien là.

Bravo, c'est du très bon boulot. Et j'ai remarqué que plusieurs personnes de mon entourage ont été séduites par cette nouvelle mouture car ils se sont abonnés pour la première fois.

----------


## Legnou

> Pour ce qui est de renouveler l'abonnement au papier lors de la prochaine échéance (avril 2022 en ce qui me concerne), j'espère qu'on pourra enfin choisir de s'abonner pour l'offre papier ET RIEN D'AUTRE vu que je m'en bats de votre site 
> 
> Donc bref, faites une offre papier qui coûte une offre "papier + numérique" - l'offre "numérique seule"
> (car curieusement, en plus d'augmenter de 4 euros, c'est de pire en pire votre arnaque : 62 euros l'offre papier + site contre 45 euros l'offre numérique seule... soit je suis con en soustraction, soit j'en conclus que vous estimez le papier à 17 euros par an... comme je suis compréhensif envers les grippe-sous, poussons jusqu'à 31 euros l'abo annuel, si c'est le prix à payer pour ne pas lire un énième "Le coin du jeu" qui pleurniche sur la crise de la presse)
> 
> Parce que bon, promettre de faire plus de twitch -lors desquels vous demandez de l'argent- lors d'un ulule -où vous demandez de l'argent...
> 
> À défaut de vous respecter, respectez au moins ceux qui vous lisent
> Soyez vénaux, ce n'est pas le souci, mais permettez au moins aux lecteurs moins riches que les autres d'avoir accès au magazine sans payer votre site, merci
> ...


Ensuite si ça te plait pas t'es pas obligé de t'abonner hein, le jeu vidéo ça reste un luxe on peut vivre sans alors redescends un peu et reste courtois.

Et puis les traiter de grippe-sous, je pense que tu as pas une bonne idée de la situation des travailleurs actuellement, dis toi que si toi tu galère avec tes allocs CAF les rédacteurs de CPC  ne doivent pas non plus rouler sur l'or, et il faut quand même les payer papier ou pas papier.

De plus renseigne toi sur les tarifs des hébergement pour les sites  tu verras que ça chiffre vite.

----------


## Jul Marston

Je dis juste que je paie une offre papier + numérique alors que je ne veux pas du numérique, or il n'y a pas d'offre pour le magazine seul

À titre de comparaison, Mad Movies c'est 23€ en prélèvement automatique tous les semestres pour 11 numéros par an alors qu'au numéro il est plus cher que CPC


Après, j'ai du mal à me rendre compte de ce que représente en nombre le lectorat de la presse jeu vidéo par rapport au cinéma, et je suis peut-être naïf de croire qu'étant l'industrie culturelle numéro un, le jeu vidéo attire plus de monde en kiosques que le septième art

----------


## Nortifer

Tu prends vraiment le problème dans le mauvais sens.
C'est plutôt pour un abonnement papier, un abonnement au site offert.

Globalement ce qui coute cher, c'est la production des articles. Te le fournir sous format papier ou web, c'est franchement minoritaire.
Donc pour CPC t'offrir un abonnement web ne coute virtuellement rien, tout en augmentant la valeur globale de l'offre.

----------


## Fabiolo

Bah après, avant qu'il y ai le site web, les abos étaient déjà autour de 50 €, il y a 4-5 ans

Du coup avoir accès au site a d'avantage été un combo gratuit en plus.

Je ne sais pas comment fonctionnent d'autres publis qui peuvent se permettre d'avoir un abo à 50% du prix du mag unitaire. Soit ils ont peu d'abonné et vendre à moitié prix ne les impacte pas trop soit au contraire ils se sucrent sur les achats unitaire ....

----------


## Jul Marston

> Globalement ce qui coute cher, c'est la production des articles. Te le fournir sous format papier ou web, c'est franchement minoritaire.


tut tut tut ! Le jour du grand _black out_, je pourrai toujours lire la version papier  ::trollface:: 
(bon, oui, le jour où la Terre prend feu, je ferai moins le malin...)

Fabiolo : pour reprendre mon exemple de Mad Movies, je pense que la réussite de leurs hors-séries (quatre par an), vendus de dix à quinze euros en kiosques ou par correspondance, participe de leur succés (les hors-séries "Classic" sont épuisés au bout de trois à douze mois, c'est affolant)

----------


## Hugovas

Bonjour,

Un peu déçu pour ma part. D'une façon globale par ce qui semble la volonté de proposer un "bel objet", quelque chose qui tiendrait du "mooc" plutôt qu'un "simple" canard comme je l'aimais :

• la couv trop rigide (d'autres l'ont dit) ;

• le point qui me désole le plus : l'omniprésence de pages ne contenant que du texte, généralement en pages de gauche (pages 14, 16, 20, 24, 26, 32, 34, 38, 42, 44, 56, 64, … ça fait vraiment beaucoup !). Textes et images sont souvent très nettement séparés ;

• la conséquence, selon moi, c'est une sensation globale de ne plus être "dans" le jeu vidéo (le propos se mêlait aux images, constituant un ensemble chaleureux), mais plutôt "à côté", "en observation", à distance (le texte est nettement séparé des images : on est dans l'analyse à froid). On passe d'un "canard", un journal simple, direct, qu'on peut rouler, lire partout (même aux WC…) à un objet-livre. Des livres, j'en lis, mais ce n'est pas ce que je cherche quand je lis mon Canard PC. J'ai vraiment l'impression que la revue que j'aime devient plus exigeante avec moi, qu'elle devient (je reprends une phrase du test de Solasta par Izual, qui me semble bien adaptée) "_un plaisir de connaisseur qui peut aussi constituer un obstacle pour ceux que l'on appelle les « gens normaux »_".

Chère équipe de Canard PC, vous me donnez depuis des années de l'info sur ce loisir que j'aime temps et une grosse dose de sourire (je vous achète depuis le n° 1 en kiosques et j'ai plusieurs fois, successivement, été abonné).
Je ne veux pas vous perdre (je dirais même que j'ai besoin de vous). J'ai pourtant le sentiment qu'avec cette nouvelle formule vous vous éloignez de moi. S'il vous plait, revenez…

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> soit je suis con en soustraction, soit j'en conclus que vous estimez le papier à 17 euros par an.


Je ne me permettrais pas d'avis sur ton intelligence, mais faire une simple soustraction pour estimer le "prix" du papier par an, c'est idiot. Déjà ça ne tient pas compte des coûts liés au numérique seul...A ma connaissance, tenir un site web, mettre en forme, payer l'hébergement, ce n'est pas gratuit.

----------


## Jul Marston

Ben oui, ça coûte 45 eurobrouzoufs par an, on le sait, c'est écrit page 67 de ton magazine de juin

----------


## gros_bidule

En gros ça râle pour 5€, alors que ces 5€ tu as plein de façons de les financer, même en étant au chômage. Tu surveilles les soldes steam et au lieu d'acheter Cyberponk 3079 à 60 balles tu le prends plus tard à 20. Tu as financé le surcoût de l'abo scandaleusement cher de CPC pour 8 ans.  :X1:

----------


## Lemming Zola

Parfois les avis très distanciés peuvent apporter, alors je vous donne le mien.

*Contexte* : 9 ans sans jeu vidéo, sans machine d'aucune sorte, je tente un retour pour m'apercevoir que, diantre (rappelez-vous, on parlait comme ça il y a 9 ans), le monde a changé, et que bon-an mal-an (idem), la course folle vers le on-ne-sait-quoi a embarqué tout le monde.
Je vous jure, ça fait un effet dingue, genre.

Mais de voir que ce papier a survécu émeut. Tenir la ligne éthique, pas facile, *bravo*. 

Bon.
*Le mag entre les mains, voici ce qui me fait sérieusement tiquer :*

1 - La couverture passe partout, alors qu'à l'intérieur, c'est le ton écrit qu'on connaît bien, et les dessins qu'on connait tout autant.
Alors zou ! des dessins en couverture, des typos de traviole, des couleurs improbables, autre chose qu'une maquette propre, toute sage, qui ne dit absolument rien de l'esprit du magazine.
D'autant plus que...

a - Ça émergerait dans les kiosques, en plus d'interpeller joyeusement.
b - Je doute que ça vous ferait perdre des lecteurs, et dans le cas contraire le lecteur perdu serait remplacé par l'interpellé.
c - La couverture regorge de jeux de mots systématiques, alors qu'elle est esthétiquement à l'opposé du délire.
d - Les lecteurs non historiques, contrairement à ceux qui comme beaucoup d'entre nous j'imagine ont connu Joystick, et liront toujours CanardPC en bonne partie pour tirer jusqu'à la lie l'effet madeleine, ces nouveaux lecteurs ou potentiels lecteurs à la recherche, justement, d'un truc un peu marginal, capteraient plus rapidement en fouinant dans les kiosques, qu'ils ont affaire là au mensuel qu'il leur faut, transpirant son parfum d'irrévérence jusqu'au papier d'enrobage.

2 - Les typos de titre ou d'intertitres trop petites, et là encore trop plan plan. Toujours cette sensation de corseté à l'intérieur, comme si c'était obligatoire, et que le sérieux de l'entreprise derrière la déconne ne serait pas palpable si l'entièreté du Mag était sans compromis marqué du sceau de votre identité.

Je pourrais m'arrêter là, car c'est selon moi l'important.
Je ne connais pas JV le mag mais j'ai vu des couvertures, et tout de suite, ça donne envie. On sent une proposition, d'emblée, sur la couv. On pige direct qu'il va se passer quelque chose, a l'intérieur.

Effet qui manque totalement sur les couvertures CPC (surtout, encore une fois, à l'aune de votre identité marquée), encore plus sur la nouvelle maquette qui cadre le titre dans un rectangle blanc, le titre d'ailleurs lui aussi remis à l'horizontale, au lieu de la traviole bienvenue jusqu'alors (d'autant qu'on sait que les meilleurs canards sont les boiteux)

Sinon, secondairement, mais nonobstant notable : 
- Je rejoins celui ou celle qui trouvait pénible l'interruption de la prose d'un Test par des extraits de ce même Test, en Font large, qui viennent inutilement interrompre la lecture et sucrer un espace précieux (plus un test à de mots, plus je suis content). Exemple typique, dans le test de HOOD, ou pire, de Ashwalkers, ou après 4 lignes on nous affiche ce qu'on va lire... dans 10 lignes. Alors oui ça a surement un intérêt d'accroche pour le feuilleteur indécis, mais pour celui qui de toute façon achète le mag pour le-lire-de-toute-façon, parcequ'il est abonné par exemple, et qui le lit pour le plaisir de lire (comme moi, qui ne jouerait à rien d'autre que Factorio pendant 10 ans), eh bien, ça rend cette lecture douloureuse, et impacte la rétine à la façon de ces images subliminales intempestives qui, en deçà du dixième de seconde, venaient entailler nos pupilles dans - je crois - le film Fight Club. 
- Un vrai sommaire complet en page 3 c'est mieux, _il me semble_ - dis je pour faussement tempérer ma certitude - qu'un sommaire renvoyant à d'autres sommaires (à la fin la tête tourne et c'est le renvoi)

Un truc bien (avec pleins d'autres propre à l'éternelle identité sus-mentionnée) :
- Les test longs, même si encore pas assez.  

// D'ailleurs, interrogation : Faut il ou non des screenshots ?
Parceque, si l'objectif d'un test c'est de décrire ce qu'on a pas vu, en l'occurence un jeu tout frais, quel est l'intérêt de le jouxter d'images ? 
Le lecteur à besoin de se faire une idée ? 
Une idée de quoi ? 
De ce à quoi ressemble le jeu qu'on s'efforce par écrit de lui décrire ?
La concurrence entre l'image et le texte n'est jamais bonne, il faut que l'un dépasse l'autre même d'un pouic, comme lors d'un scrutin. Une texte accolé d'images de surface équivalente à celle dévolue aux mots dépouille le texte son pouvoir évocateur. D'autre part, tel l'âne qui ne sait pas vers quel bassine d'eau aller laper (chacune à équidistance de son bec), l'oeil du lecteur perturbé par l'équité délocalise en permanence et finit par lire-voir, d'un coup, sans jamais ni tout à fait bien lire ni tout à fait bien voir.
L'image a notre époque est indispensable (elle ne l'est pas mais s'en dispenser reviendrai à passer par l'épreuve sensiblement proche de celle d'un jeûn) alors le screenshot doit être, je suis d'accord (résigné, plutôt), mais il doit s'afficher misérable, relégué à la condition de preuve, témoin oculaire de l'existence effective du jeu testé.
Toutefois jamais ceux-ci ne devraient être superposés avec des tailles similaires (ex le test de Breathedge), la force de l'un annulant celle de l'autre; qu'on le veuille ou non d'ailleurs, c'est un effet d'ordre physiologique, et c'est pour ça que dans les musées on choisi de se déplumer en investissant des hectares, pour coller au mur, de temps en temps, des oeuvres espacées les unes des autres (avec une rigueur toute mathématique, car au millimètre de trop ou de trop peu, une oeuvre magistrale peut virer minable, ou alors trop petite, ou alors trop grande) //

Je m'étire, et je n'aime pas bien mon ton professoral, mais si je ne dis pas tout je sais que cette nuit je le regretterais (les rêves empilent de façon grotesque tout ce dont on a jamais osé combler sa journée, et par extension sa vie)

Autres trucs bien (malgré la couche de nuance que j'ai tendance à plâtrer sur les réjouissances, vilaine manie, sans compter ces putains de parenthèses dont je me lasse jamais du caractère amortissant ; sentez vous aussi, le pesant du volubile soudain rendu acceptable par l'effet de sourdine qu'instaurent visuellement, je dirai, à la louche, ces huitièmes de circonférences de cercle) :

Donc : 
- La couverture rigide (c'est carrément du bois non ?)
- L'épaisseur un peu plus épaisse (beaucoup plus, en réalité, car j'en étais resté pour l'essentiel a l'époque hebdomaire ou on achetait CPC plus par geste caritatif qu'autre chose)
- Les dossiers (comme il devait y avoir avant, mais c'est bien d'avoir cet élargissement, car un Test, ça ne reste finalement qu'une opinion, et aujourd'hui les opinions tout le monde en a, même moi actuellement, croyez moi je ne suis pas qu'un peu gêné d'ailleurs de vous les infliger)

Je me tais parceque je pense avoir atteint la quantité à partir de laquelle plus personne ne lit, et j'entends chanter les mots ce qui n'est jamais bon signe. "Ecrit, au lieu de gémir", disait l'estropié au poète, à qui le poète répondait "gémis, au lieu de parler". 
De plus je m'écoute parler alors que c'est à vous que je dis (révèle ?), c'est pour ça qu'il faut se taire, en vous laissant j'espère matière a penser (de tout cette débauche, retenez ce qui concerne la couverture, le reste s'écoule avant tout par plaisir de renouer avec un pays perdu, une terre regagnée chaussettes percées, dont on sent sans même ouvrir les yeux, au contact seul de la plante meurtrie par tant d'errements, qu'on est en zone amie)

J'espère sincèrement, a minima, qu'il vous sera possible et agréable de péter de joie sur la couverture, avec du Cooly et des trucs cassés, des photoshopage débiles ou une maquette plus organique, dont on sentirait au travers de ses écarts normatifs l'ossature lagomorphe et palmipède.
En temps morose, surexciter la joie, viser large, le sourire du lapin est une piste, je le trouve tellement plus diproportionné qu'a une époque... sa mâchoire disjointe trace le chemin à suivre.
Il faut oser l'indécence joviale, jusqu'à l'écoeurement (y'aura toujours suffisamment de marge)
Bon je ferme ma gueule sinon je vais chialer.


Bien à vous.

----------


## Woulfo

> 1 - La couverture passe partout, alors qu'à l'intérieur, c'est le ton écrit qu'on connaît bien, et les dessins qu'on connait tout autant.
> Alors zou ! des dessins en couverture, des typos de traviole, des couleurs improbables, autre chose qu'une maquette propre, toute sage, qui ne dit absolument rien de l'esprit du magazine.


C'est le point qui m'a fait le plus tiquer personnellement.

Je trouve la couverture très classe, propre MAIS EN MEME TEMPS, je m'attendais à un côté "MTV" avec des couleurs qui pètent dans tous les sens comme pour la charte graphique du site web et des encarts vidéos.
Du coup, j'ai du mal à voir une cohérence entre le papier et le web pour l'instant.

Sinon, cette nouvelle formule est sympa, même si on reste en terrain connu. Je n'ai pas noté de folles nouveautés si ce n'est le parti-pris de la couverture (ton + rigidité).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ben oui, ça coûte 45 eurobrouzoufs par an, on le sait, c'est écrit page 67 de ton magazine de juin



Oui parce que le travail des rédacteurs est gratuit, donc 45€ pour le site, 17€ pour le papier.
Pour info, ils ne réécrivent pas les articles deux fois, ce sont les mêmes... ::trollface::

----------


## Jul Marston

Parce que 45€ c'est "juste" pour la rédac ? Les webtrucs, hébergeurs ou que sais-je, etc, ne sont pas compris dans le tarif ? Des bénévoles ? 
Autant les 17€ pour les imprimeurs, la distribution (kiosques ou voie postale), ok, je vois, mais les bénévoles de la programmation, j'y crois moyen

Après, que ce soit deux ou dix euros de moins, je m'en fous, c'est juste pour le principe de dire que je ne compte pas consommer ce site alors qu'on m'en force le paiement 

Je sais, hein, c'est idiot...

Imaginer un truc genre ça, c'est idiot :
-numérique seul : 45€
-magazine seul : 54€
-magazine + numérique : 62€

----------


## Nortifer

Sinon on peut te proposer une offre comme ça :
- numérique seul : 45€
- Papier seul : 62€
- Papier + numérique : 62€

Ou encore :
- numérique seul : 45€
- papier seul : 62€ et on t'offre gratos un abonnement numérique !

Encore une fois, ajouter l'abonnement numérique dans l'abonnement papier ne coute virtuellement rien à CPC, donc l'enlever ne ferait pas baisser le prix de l'abonnement.

----------


## zifox

J'aime beaucoup la nouvelle maquette, rien à redire sur l'intérieur et le contenu du mag, en revanche, je rejoins les autres avis postés concernant la couv': trop rigide (j'ose pas rouler le mag en le lisant), et visuellement je trouve la première de couv' trop "sage".

----------


## Jul Marston

> Encore une fois, ajouter l'abonnement numérique dans l'abonnement papier ne coute virtuellement rien à CPC


C'est un prestataire virtuel qui gère le site ?

----------


## Nortifer

Le coût de développement et de maintient du site, c'est grosso modo le même que tu ais 1 ou 1000 utilisateurs.
C'est pas offrir un doit d'accès à Jul Marston qui en change le coût.

Par contre lui offrir un abonnement à CPC Hardware oui, parce que la oui, imprimer et distribuer 1 ou 1000 magazines, c'est pas la même chose.
C'est pour ça qu'il n'est pas offert avec un abonnement.

----------


## Jul Marston

Mouais... De toute façon je me réabonnerai l'an prochain, ce n'est pas le souci, mais ne pas avoir l'illusion du choix, ce n'est pas marrant

----------


## Timesquirrel

Je viens de le feuilleter dans son écrin de choix, cad les chiottes. Au début j'ai eu l'impression que le format et les textes étaient trop petits mais j'ai comparé avec le numéro précédent et c'est juste une impression. J'aime pas trop la couverture rigide et qui fait trop sérieuse  à mon gout, j'ai envie de feuilleter une gazette pas un bouquin rigide.

 J'ai du mal à me retrouver dans l'organisation des rubriques du canard mais c'est sans doute un coup à prendre, j'ai l'impression de survoler beaucoup plus vite le canard qu'avant avec de gros articles qui m'intéressent pas toujours (comme celui sur wow et celui de fly simulator, on parle beaucoup trop de flight simulator dans le canard à mon gout et pour wow, le canard spécifiait pourtant qu'on allait un peu moins parler de mmo n avec la suppression de la rubrique...). Rien à voir avec la maquette mais je ne peux m'empêcher de constater un certain favoritisme envers Subnautica below zero par rapport à Breathedge (qui sont tout deux pleins de défauts mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a deux poids deux mesures dans les tests, bon subjectivité et toussa)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mouais... De toute façon je me réabonnerai l'an prochain, ce n'est pas le souci, mais ne pas avoir l'illusion du choix, ce n'est pas marrant


Beh tu l'as: abonnement classique qui en sus te donne accès au site. Faut le prendre comme un bonus parce que je doute que ça allonge énormément la facture.
Et Abonnement au site seul.

A quoi bon créer une formule magazine spécifique, si c'est pour le coller à, je sais pas, 62€ au lieu de 65€ ? Si c'est pour entendre des gens venir se plaindre du prix de l'abonnement du site parce qu'apparemment ça ne coûte que 3€ en numérique après soustraction...


Après faut pas oublier qu'ils ne font pas dans le bénévolat, c'est leur taffe. Même les communistes aspirent à un certain confort  ::ninja::

----------


## Fabiolo

> Après faut pas oublier qu'ils ne font pas dans le bénévolat, c'est leur taffe. Même les communistes aspirent à un certain confort


Surtout que les pralines de la Nouvelle Orléans c'est pas donné.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> C'est le point qui m'a fait le plus tiquer personnellement.
> 
> Je trouve la couverture très classe, propre MAIS EN MEME TEMPS, je m'attendais à un côté "MTV" avec des couleurs qui pètent dans tous les sens comme pour la charte graphique du site web et des encarts vidéos.
> Du coup, j'ai du mal à voir une cohérence entre le papier et le web pour l'instant.
> 
> Sinon, cette nouvelle formule est sympa, même si on reste en terrain connu. Je n'ai pas noté de folles nouveautés si ce n'est le parti-pris de la couverture (ton + rigidité).


Le titre sur cadre blanc, surplombant une illustration 'éditeur' qui dépasse légèrement sur le cadre blanc, ça m'a fait tout de suite penser à Casus Belli deuxième époque (première moitié des années 2000). Et encore, chez Casus ils n'avaient pas été jusqu'au logo monochrome.

----------


## Jul Marston

Copiteur ! J'y ai déjà fait allusion !

----------


## tonton-thon

Toujours rien reçu, vous en avez bien de la chance  ::'(:

----------


## RamoneS

Je le trouve pas en kiosque, c'est normal ?

----------


## yoZe

> Le coût de développement et de maintient du site, c'est grosso modo le même que tu ais 1 ou 1000 utilisateurs.


Tu ne dois vraiment pas bosser dans le web pour affirmer ça.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> [plein de choses censées]
> 
>  (comme moi, qui ne jouerait à rien d'autre que Factorio pendant 10 ans),


Toi, je t'aime.

Blague à part, après avoir eu plus d'une semaine le journal entre les mains, je rejoins assez ce que tu dis (et d'autres avant), à y réfléchir.

Comme je le disais au dessus, la nouvelle maquette me fait beaucoup penser au Joystick des années 2000, en bref, quand vous en êtes partis, justement.

C'était une maquette que je trouvais sympa à l'époque, et qui se différenciait des autres magazines JV (dont les couvertures étaient souvent remplies de pubs et de titres en tout genre).
Je la trouve toujours sympa aujourd'hui, mais est-elle vraiment pertinente ? Et est-elle dans l'esprit Canard PC, finalement ?

Ok, bien entendu, on peut objecter que "l'esprit Canard PC" n'existe pas vraiment. Ou plutôt que chacun en aura son idée personnelle, donc que bon, l'invoquer pour justifier quelque chose ne sert pas à grand chose. Mais force est de constater que mes couvertures préférées du mag' ont toujours été soit les dessins de Couly, soit les trucs bien hardcore ou franchement décalés (la couverture jaune et noire de je sais plus quel jeu, faite par Boulon par exemple).

Alors, oui, il faut un compromis pour trouver de nouveaux lecteurs (la couverture de Boulon sus-citée a fait un four total). Et il faut essayer.
Mais cette nouvelle maquette peut peut-être évoluer dans un sens plus foutraque quand même tout en gardant une maquette claire et plus classique.

Rajoutez au moins la pastille sur la couverture ! Au moins ça !
S'il vous plait...

----------


## SgtApone

Petite question en rapport avec la nouvelle formule: 

De ce que j'ai compris en regardant les émissions suite au Ulule, certains articles et tests du site ne seront pas dispo dans le magazine, il y a un moyen simple de les repérer?

----------


## tonton-thon

Enfin reçu ! Bon, l'emballage a pris cher, légère erraflure sur le devant mais bon... J'avais l'impression d'avoir un JV le mag en mains  ::P: 

C'est la première chose qui m'est venue à l'esprit, mais ça a un côté qualitatif très intéressant, ça fait vachement mag 'pro' je trouve, franchement du tout bon.

J'ai pris beaucoup de plaisir à le lire, je ne vois pas de fausses notes particulières, juste l'avant dernière page un peu décollée sur la totalité de la tranche intérieur (pas super esthétique).
La pagination, les 'menus/sommaires' pour chaque cat, super bien fait.
Allez, peut-être un regret mais j'avais été prévenu : Moins de photos, ça se sent... c'est un parti pris, je respecte  :;): 

Nan franchement du tout bon, la partie retrogaming j'adore, et l'article sur Anno 1800 m'a grave redonné envie de le relancer.

Effet placebo j'en sais rien, je lisais toujours avec envie mes CPC mais parfois, il m'arrivait des les survoler. Là je l'ai dévoré entièrement, je ne lui trouve aucun défaut rédhibitoire.

Le mag est vraiment classieux je trouve.

----------


## Exureris

Ha oui ça manque de canapin dans le mag je trouve. Je veux plus de canapins ! Des canapins partout !  :Cell:

----------


## Nortifer

> Tu ne dois vraiment pas bosser dans le web pour affirmer ça.


Alors pas directement c'est vrai, mais je veux bien que tu me contredise.
La variance 1 - 1000 est effectivement caricaturale, mais pour être plus précis pour moi ajouter 1 abonnement web est assez anecdotique par rapport à ajouter 1 abonnement papier

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Ha oui ça manque de canapin dans le mag je trouve. Je veux plus de canapins ! Des canapins partout !


Plaît-il ?

----------


## Cedski

Bon les commentaires me faisait un peu peur, mais perso j'adhère ben à la nouvelle formule.  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pareil.

C'est lisible et j'aime bien le sommaire organisé comme ça.

----------


## sosoran

Pour l'avoir rapidement feuilleté, je trouve au contraire de plusieurs avis cette couverture plutôt agréable autant au toucher qu'à l'utilisation

----------


## pierrecastor

Salut,

Comme d'autres, j'aime bien la nouvelle mouture sur certains points, mise en page plus aéré, coté plus "pro", mais c'est aussi ce qui me dérange, on perd la touche foutraque CPC que j'aimais bien.

Je rejoins aussi sur le trop gros encart dans l'article sur FS simulator.

Par contre, je suis pas fan du nouveau sommaire page 2 plus que minimaliste.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'aime beaucoup la nouvelle formule aussi, le second numéro est tout aussi classieux.

Par contre cette pub pour un mag de moto là...

Le lobby Kahn Lusthien a donc triomphé au sein de la rédaction ?  ::ninja::

----------


## gros_bidule

Je crois que c'est Denis qui avait expliqué il y a fort longtemps que, grosso-modo (modulo ma mémoire défaillante hein), quand tu acceptes d'avoir de la pub dans ton mag, tu ne peux pas choisir quelles publicités afficher. C'est la régie de pub (pas sûr que ce soit le bon terme, -> le _fournisseur de pub_ quoi) qui décide. Ce qui explique qu'à une certaine époque on voyait des pubs un peu ollé-ollé, c'est à dire des pubs pour des sites de rencontre pour homme marié ou un truc du genre. CPC n'y peut rien, c'est le risque du métier ^^.
Bon après, CPC a peut être aussi signé un contrat de pub avec la Metal-Chaos-Motorbikes-Adds-Company... 
Les bikers des pubs ont des casques à cornes ?

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Je crois que c'est Denis qui avait expliqué il y a fort longtemps que, grosso-modo (modulo ma mémoire défaillante hein), quand tu acceptes d'avoir de la pub dans ton mag, tu ne peux pas choisir quelles publicités afficher. C'est la régie de pub (pas sûr que ce soit le bon terme, -> le _fournisseur de pub_ quoi) qui décide. Ce qui explique qu'à une certaine époque on voyait des pubs un peu ollé-ollé, c'est à dire des pubs pour des sites de rencontre pour homme marié ou un truc du genre. CPC n'y peut rien, c'est le risque du métier ^^.
> Bon après, CPC a peut être aussi signé un contrat de pub avec la Metal-Chaos-Motorbikes-Adds-Company...


Je sais, je voulais juste faire une blague, pardon  :Emo: 




> Les bickers des pubs ont des casques à cornes ?


Non, ils ont même pas des casques Fortnite

----------


## gros_bidule

No problemo  :^_^:

----------


## eiremanoffrance

je suis tombé il y a quelque temps sur une chaine youtube: intercut
Le youtubeur revient sur des films et démarre sur le thème de:
c'est comme "insérez_le_nom_du_film" mais en mieux (ou en moins bien) et il donne ses arguments.
il y a souvent des petites pepites a découvrir (pour moi ca a été Shin Godzilla)

Et pourquoi ne feriez vous pas de même ? (du moins un récapitulatif)
Cela permettrait d'aller creuser sur des parties de jeu qui nous/vous on le plus interpeller.
Si vous avez aimer "tel jeu" allez sur celui ci car il reprends telle ou telle chose beaucoup plus en profondeur...

----------


## Curry Mastah

J'aime bien cette nouvelle formule. Pas tant pour le contenu qui reste grosso modo le même mais surtout pour la qualité de la couverture et du papier. On a l'impression de tenir un Joystick de la bonne époque entre les mains.

----------


## vectra

Ben je suis passé en magasin pour acheter l'édition d'Octobre, sachant que je n'ai jamais acheté la nouvelle formule jusqu'ici.
J'ai trouvé un numéro caché sous une floppée d'invendus de Septembre, et j'ai trouvé la couv' encore plus foirée qu'avant. 

Du coup, j'ai toujours pas acheté parce que ça ne fait _vraiment_ pas envie de posséder _ça_, et aussi que je n'ai plus l'occasion de changer de CG ni de consacrer du temps au jeu en ce moment. Si c'est pour continuer à lire ce que j'aime bien dans le mag', je préfère encore acheter le PDF ou jeter un oeil au nouveau site web. 

Si on m'avait dit que je rejoindrais le camp des numériques il y a 6 mois, je ne l'aurais pas cru  :Emo:

----------


## pierrecastor

#RendezNousLesCouvdeCouly  ::ninja::

----------


## Jul Marston

Et une couverture sans une seule arme, ce serait une première depuis la nouvelle formule

----------


## vectra

Une bonne couverture, tu veux dire  ::siffle::  ?

----------


## pierrecastor

Si l'arme est un arc, faut-il une corde ?   ::siffle::

----------


## Curry Mastah

En effet, moi aussi j'ai trouvé la couv du dernier numéro assez peu inspirée. Julianna a l'air aussi inexpressive qu'une poupée Barbie  ::mellow:: .

----------


## gros_bidule

Peut-on voir facilement les couvs ? Avec le nouveau site, j'avoue ne pas avoir zieuté une couv. A part quand ça passe sur Twitter, et si je passe sue Twitter  ::P: 

[edit] pardon, l'encart de pub au milieu du site évidemment :D Encart que j'avais viré avec µBlock.
Ca manque de lapins en effet.
Comme le reste du site en fait. Ca manque de lapins ou pingouins qu font les idiots. S'il n'y avait pas le header CPC, on pourrait presque oublier où l'on est.
Le blanc/rose, avec les lapins, je trouvais ça davantage chaleureux, et très propre à CPC.

----------


## pierrecastor

> Peut-on voir facilement les couvs ? Avec le nouveau site, j'avoue ne pas avoir zieuté une couv. A part quand ça passe sur Twitter, et si je passe sue Twitter 
> 
> [edit] pardon, l'encart de pub au milieu du site évidemment :D Encart que j'avais viré avec µBlock.


https://boutique.canardpc.com/common/categories/4

----------


## La Marmotta

> je n'ai plus l'occasion de changer de CG ni de consacrer du temps au jeu en ce moment. Si c'est pour continuer à lire ce que j'aime bien dans le mag', je préfère encore acheter le PDF ou jeter un oeil au nouveau site web.


T'as tout dit. Mais du coup il n'y a pas vraiment de rapport avec la couv'  ::siffle:: . Perso je n'ai jamais acheté de magazine en fonction de la couv. Ça a toujours été pour le contenu et le ton, comme quoi.

----------


## -nico-

J'suis moyen séduit par cette formule question design / maquette.

Je m'attendais à un truc plus sous acide, un peu comme l'habillage côté vidéo / twitch. Un truc barré limite bordélique, coloré et original. Au contraire, je trouve la maquette esthétique, mais ça colle pas à ce bon vieux CPC selon moi. Regardez-moi ce logo, ça, ça sort carrément du lot : https://tof.cx/images/2019/10/03/bdc...fed01db073.jpg

Et ces couvertures, c'est un scandale ! Trop rigide et ça c'est vraiment chiant. Avant, quand je ratais mon train après le boulot ce qui avait la fâcheuse tendance d'arriver souvent, je pouvais me poser dans le kiosque, buvais mon café d'une main en lisant CPC ouvert sur une table, bien à plat, sans devoir le tenir. Maintenant, c'est mort. 

Question design, c'est devenu assez random, désolé.

Ça, c'est une couverture :



Ça, c'en est une autre :



Et encore un exemple :



Et maintenant, on a ça :

https://boutique.canardpc.com/common/categories/4

CPC, pour moi ça a toujours plus tenu du fanzine pro, que d'un énième magazine JV chiant et rasoir. Mais là, graphiquement c'est chiant et rasoir. Et ces visuels en page complète, je désapprouve personnellement. Je comprends après tant d'années et de changements l'envie de faire quelque chose d'autre, de faire un truc plus joli etc; mais CPC c'est un ovni, ça doit rester un ovni, c'est l'identité du truc. Avant je me souviens que vous preniez soin de proposer plus de textes, moins de visuels quitte à avoir un mag moins épais et donc moins cher, ça c'était CPC le seul, le vrai. 

Quant au contenu globalement ça va, donc l'honneur est sauf. Mais y a quand même certains textes qui peuvent être dénué du piquant et de l'humour made in canard qu'on affectionne tous. Je viens de terminer la lecture du test d'Alien Fireteam Elite et c'était chiant, exactement à l'image du jeu tu me diras. Mais quand même. D'ailleurs, 6/10 à une pâle copie de L4D sans âme et sans originalité la réponse est non.

----------


## SFK94

Je débarque, je n'avais plus trop suivi l'actu CPC depuis 6/7 mois (la vie toussa toussa  :^_^: ) mais en cette fin d'année j'ai pu m'y remettre (un peu) et je rejoins certains avis : cette couv' me fait trop penser au Joy d'une époque juste avant la Grande Cata... Je n'adhère pas, je trouve qu'ici on perd le désordre méthodiquement organisé au profit d'une esthétique proute-proute...
A la rigueur je préfère la variation du numéro 421, en mode "cooli-sé". Bon, pas de quoi en faire tout un plat non plus tant que l'esprit reste le même (mais attention, we are watching you  :;): )

----------


## gros_bidule

Peut être que Didier Couli a dit non quand CPC a proposé de le payer en NFT ?  ::ninja:: 
Mais pareil, les couvs sont très propres mais fades. C'est comme l'abandon du télescripteur débile en haut des pages. C'était pourtant fun, l'un des premiers trucs que je lisais.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Ah tiens, j'ai reçu le numéro de janvier aujourd'hui et le conditionnement a changé. Auparavant il était opaque, désormais il est transparent. Ca ne me gêne pas mais ça vient d'où ?

----------


## MeL

Denis disait dans un stream Dishonored que cela résultait d'une obligation, moins de plastique je crois.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

D'accord, merci pour l'info ^^.

----------


## Eclipsiste

Après 6 mois de lecture je suis globalement déçu de la nouvelle formule... Moins par la forme que par le fond. 
Tout est devenu lisse, clean... 
Il est devenu quoi le CPC  barré avec des chroniques complètement décalées? La rédaction réserve l'humour et le délire aux streams désormais?
Dommage.

----------


## Vindicares

Oui c'est sûr que CPC est beaucoup plus sur Twitch désormais, et axé sur la version Web de son magazine, on ne peut pas le nier. Les écrits semblent un peu plus convenus mais est-ce un choix délibéré de la rédaction ? J'en doute.

----------


## Jul Marston

Personne je trouve le ton des textes dans la lignée de ce qui se fait depuis deux ou trois ans, le décalage vient désormais de la forme ; des textes qui sont toujours aussi bons mais qui semblent malvenus par leur légèreté dans une maquette aussi lisse (voir solennelle) ; curieux comme impression...

----------


## Vindicares

Oui c'est peut-être la combinaison des deux qui donnerait ce sentiment parfois... étrange.

----------


## Eclipsiste

> Personne je trouve le ton des textes dans la lignée de ce qui se fait depuis deux ou trois ans, le décalage vient désormais de la forme ; des textes qui sont toujours aussi bons mais qui semblent malvenus par leur légèreté dans une maquette aussi lisse (voir solennelle) ; curieux comme impression...


Je trouve les tests de plus en plus "lisses" pour ma part... Le grain de folie me manque, les éclats de rires à la lecture aussi... Il y a clairement eu un changement de ton lors de la dernière série de départs, mais l'humour s'est encore estompé depuis. Le ton global est plus sérieux, plus générique, parfois pédant lorsqu’il s'agit de critiquer des jeux ou des franchises. Je crois que c'est ce qui me gêne le plus. Avant la critique et le "cassage" des jeux se faisait avec tant d'humour que cela ne faisait jamais condescendant... Ce n'est plus vraiment le cas. 
C'est bizarre parce que le ton des news reste lui très fun. Pourquoi être à ce point plus sérieux dans les tests? Par moment même NoFrag parvient à faire décalé à côté.
Reste Fishbone et ses rubriques barrées en dernier petit drapeau du CPC décalé que j'ai tant aimé, et les illustrations de Couly

----------


## pierrecastor

Perso, j'ai pas l'impression que le ton ait tant changé que ça. Dans le genre, je viens de lire le dernier article de Malware sur Sifu, j'ai bien ri.

Par contre, tu parle de Fisbone, je viens aussi de regarder les news hardware et je suis scandaliser. Ou sont les images maudites habituels ? Dans le numéro de janvier, ont à des trucs tout lisse.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

J'ai le même sentiment que Pierrecastor : je ne trouve pas le ton particulièrement changé, et c'est tant mieux.

Cela dit c'est vrai que la maquette fait "sage" et que les couvertures sont vraiment quelconques (le numéro de janvier, j'ai cherché un moment pour trouver le jeu vidéo d'où était tiré le visage de la nana en couverture, avant de réaliser qu'elle venait de la série Arcane...).

En revanche dans ce même numéro j'ai pas tellement aimé le dossier sur Riot Games, ça faisait vraiment un peu trop "pub"' je trouve. Trop long, trop "corporate" j'ai trouvé, par rapport à d'autres enquêtes sur des studios, moins longues mais plus sympas à lire.

Mais bon CPC n'est pas coutumier du fait donc ça passe (et puis bon faut dire qu'Arcane m'a fait chier au bout de 2 épisodes donc je suis pas le public pour ce que fait ce studio).

----------


## Praetor

Si c'est un personnage d'Arcane c'est un personnage de League of Legends  :;):  Elle vient donc bien d'un jeu vidéo.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Ah ok ! J'ai jamais joué à LoL.
Ca reste une couverture mochasse à mon goût mais bon  ::):

----------


## Graine

Visiblement y a plus d'abonnement de 6 mois en boutique?

----------


## Olorin

> Visiblement y a plus d'abonnement de 6 mois en boutique?


Non, ils en ont parlé dans la dernière émission, avec toutes les augmentations de frais (papier, encre, poste...) l'abonnement de 6 mois n'est plus rentable.

----------


## Graine

Ok merci. Ça fait un bail que j ai pas vu leur émission.

----------


## goutbulgare

Ce canard a quand même bien evolue. Mais je vais faire mon vieux con : C'était mieux avant.

----------


## Vindicares

> Ce canard a quand même bien evolue. Mais je vais faire mon vieux con : C'était mieux avant.


C'est sûr qu'il faut aimer Twitch et Discord... ce qui n'est sûrement pas ton cas ?

----------


## Dazou

> Visiblement y a plus d'abonnement de 6 mois en boutique?


Je vais mettre les pieds dans le plat, mais je ne reconnais plus mon canard.

Je voulais me réabonner et je découvre que la formule de six mois n’est plus dispo. Je ne regarde pas l’émission, et donc je me demande si l’info est passé autrement. Ai-je raté un mail, un encart dans le journal ?

Après tout, je me suis abonné à un magazine, pas à une émission, et je dois bien avouer que je me sens de plus en plus éloigné de la ligne éditoriale de CPC.

Je suis navré, mais le coût d'un abo d'un an à sortir là comme ça, je peux pas.

----------

